# Clipping puppies claws



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I need to clip my puppies claws she is nearly 9 weeks. Any recommendations on the best approach ie, distract with treats, doing it gradually over the period of a day or two. I don't want this to be an experience that will create anxiety for both of us.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Do it while she is sleeping. We did that with Ruby and she barely moved.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Try doing it while she's sleeping. If you think you can't handle it, $11 is a small price to pay to have them grinded at PetSmart. That is what I do. There is no way I could handle trimming Kobi's nails on my own.

I couldn't even get NEAR Kobi without him waking up. I don't know how the rest of you do it while they're sleeping.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Is filing them down a better option at this young stage?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, they're so young that clipping them with regular toenail clippers will probably suffice. And it's easy to clip through. But that all depends on the energy level and the willingness of your dog. You could try filing, but I don't know that you'll be saving yourself any trouble. I don't know if anyone here files their dog's nails but I supposed it would work.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Kobi..Normal nail clippers sound a better option at the moment. The guillotine clippers are a bit severe at this early stage and until she is confident in me doing her claws are possible only going to lead to aggravation later. Thanks


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My breeder told me to use cat clippers for now. They look like scissors and were cheap. I got them at Petsmart.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just went to the vet a few days ago and I brought normal clippers for my 8 week old for the assistant to show me how to do it. Seems like all these options are good ones, but if you use dog clippers that should work too. Also, she told me that it helps to just play with and touch their paws whenever you remember. That way, they become accustomed to having them handled. Next time she shouldn't squirm as much then. Seems to be working for me!


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks have managed to get 3 done! The we got distracted. Good advice re: handling her paws. I was told by the breeder to look in her ears, clear sleep matter from her eyes, so it will never be an issue when she does have to have it done.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is 11 months old now and we clipped his claws maybe 3 times. This was when he was 2-4 months old and wasn't getting outside much. Now I guess he just runs them off! ;D We haven't clipped them is at least 5 months. I'm glad we didn't go out and buy a dog clipper.


----------

